# Dish 500 with VIP22k



## Basspro96

I saw somewhere that you can use a dish 500 and run 2 coax cables from the dish to the VIP22k reciever and then run another coax out of the yellow port to a 2nd tv. No switches. Both tvs are standard def. Anyone know if this would work?


----------



## Bnottt

"Basspro96" said:


> I saw somewhere that you can use a dish 500 and run 2 coax cables from the dish to the VIP22k reciever and then run another coax out of the yellow port to a 2nd tv. No switches. Both tvs are standard def. Anyone know if this would work?


If done correctly. Yes. Not sure if the port is yellow for the 2nd tv but it should be labeled " home distribution". Oh, I hope you mean 222k.


----------



## Bnottt

"Bnottt" said:


> If done correctly. Yes. Not sure if the port is yellow for the 2nd tv but it should be labeled " home distribution". Oh, I hope you mean 222k.


I'm sorry. If I'm correct, without the "over the air module" installed to a 222k there is only 1 coaxial output on this receiver. This calls for a different setup for what you are trying to do. That's why the port is called "home distribution". You need to run a small jumper from this port into the "in" port of a 2way splitter. One out port on the splitter to tv1 and the other to tv2. Then go to modulator setup on your receiver (menu 6-1-5) and setup what channels you want each tv to be displayed on. Hops this helps.


----------



## ben4715

with DP LNB- 2 cables to reciever-coax out to tv 2-HDMI or COMPONET or AV to tv 1...With DPPlus LNB-1 cable to receiver (with separator)- coax out to tv 2- ect.... ect...


----------



## Basspro96

Ben4715, my old dish500 has 2-lnbs(no switch), so I need to run a coax from each lnb to the reciever and then another coax to the 2nd tv. Is this correct? Will the remote still work on the second tv in another room? Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## BattleZone

Basspro96 said:


> Ben4715, my old dish500 has 2-lnbs(no switch), so I need to run a coax from each lnb to the reciever and then another coax to the 2nd tv. Is this correct? Will the remote still work on the second tv in another room? Thank you for helping me out!


If it has two *separate* LNBs, like this:










Then you'd *have* to use switches for it to work. Typically with this configuration, they are "legacy" LNBs and need 2 legacy "SW21" switches. If the LNBs say "Dish Pro" on them, then you'd need either a pair of DP21s, a DP34, a now-rare DPP33, or a DPP44 switch.

If you have a "twin" LNB, like this:










Then there is a switch inside the LNB. If the LNB is a legacy (just says Dish Network) or a Dish Pro, you need one line directly to each tuner from the LNB. If it is a Dish Pro PLUS (DP Plus) twin, then you can feed both tuners with a single line from the LNB, splitting the line at the back of the receiver with a DP Separator.










The 222k is an HD receiver, and is normally connected with HDMI or Component video cables to an HDTV, but there are Composite (yellow RCA) and even coax output available, but the coax situation is a little different. There is no dedicated coax output for TV1, but the internal modulators can be set to output both the TV1 and the TV2 signals at the same time on the Home Distribution output, on different channels, of course. But you'll need to be able to hook up the receiver to the TV1 with some other type of cable long enough to get that configured.


----------



## Basspro96

Thanks for helping BattleZone--Looks like I do not have everything I need to get it up. Any suggestions on a good place to get an updated dish or switches?


----------



## Dish97

Basspro96 said:


> Thanks for helping BattleZone--Looks like I do not have everything I need to get it up. Any suggestions on a good place to get an updated dish or switches?


Try Ebay. I've had maybe a dozen different dishes over the years(E* & D* with different configurations) and have always done the self installs with purchased equipment.
If both your TVs are only SDef and you get everything you need from the 
D 500, just switch the LNBs to a DPP twin. Then only one cable needed from the D 500 to the Vip 222. with a separator in between.


----------



## shadough

You can pick up a couple SW-21 switches from here: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Switches/DishNetwork-switches.htm
For only $5 each. That would probably be the easist to do. The LNB's must both have 2 outputs, run 4 jumpers out and connect 1 from each LNB to each SW21 an run a coax out from each of the 2 SW21 switches to the tuner 1 and tuner 2 inputs on the 222k. You'll need to connect another coax coming out the HomeDist. port to your 2nd TV. The nice thing w/ the 222k is you can assign a different channel for each tuner an thus watch both tuners at the remote location, allthough you can only control tuner 2 remotely.

A dish 500 will only get you a dozen HD channels though, aimed at 110/119. You'll need a 2nd dish aimed at 129 and a larger switch, or a dish 1000.


----------



## Basspro96

Thanks for all the help, this is a great site!!


----------

